# Country music festival at Marjal



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

For those of you that are interested there is a country music festival at Marjal, Crevillente from the 9th until the 11th of March, several different singers performing over the weekend, it has been held at the site at Guardamar for the last few years and has been very well attended.

For further info go to their website marjalcostablanca.com/en/ and click on events.

The site accepts ACSI, or the rate is 18.70 euros a day for those of you who don't have an ACSI card, if you stay 3 days

Don't forget your cowboy boots !!!!!

enjoy

Cavaqueen


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

i'll be there having some "fun".. 
Also looks like some facts members will be on site plus the MCC spanish group are doing a rally there as well..
Lots of choice....


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

i'll be there having some "fun".. 
Also looks like some facts members will be on site plus the MCC spanish group are doing a rally there as well..
Lots of choice....


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We have been sitting here a few days watching a Spanish village being built, only to say the erection of tube lighting along the awnings and loads of kids on bikes tearing around is not my idea of a nice camp site

Loddy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

loddy said:


> We have been sitting here a few days watching a Spanish village being built, only to say the erection of tube lighting along the awnings and loads of kids on bikes tearing around is not my idea of a nice camp site
> 
> Loddy


Ah.. the Spanish love their camping weekends....!
Has the fridge freezer come out yet. :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes the van has delivered the 6 fridge freezers and about 40 people are shouting at one another trying to decide where to put them.

Loddy

P.S. allegedly the first week this place was open the Alicante camping club arrived for a rally ( gipsys ), after the kids had wrecked the brand new toilet blocks and uprooted some trees they were asked to leave


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there Loddy,

You are right about the first week the site was open, they did rip sockets etc off the walls and uproot trees, they were told to leave and never to come back, but in all fairness not all Spanish people act that way, the site managers can only live and learn, let's hope this group of Spanish have better manners and everyone has a good time, I have been told that they try to keep all the Spanish in one group as not to disturb anyone else, the site is big enough to cope with that.

enjoy

Cavaqueen


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It certainly is big, anyone arriving should avoid the first 2 or 3 avenues on the right

Loddy


----------

